# 55G Planted tank what bulbs on dual 48" 54W T5's?



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a planted tank with Betta and cory's and loaches. Want a bright tank but would like the plants to thrive without CO2. What would you suggest or bulbs. I love the ATI Aquablue that I use on my sons 20L snail tank and I use it with an ATI Deep Blue. But for this one its bigger and will of course us two 54 watt T5 HO's. What would you suggest, I really dont want a pink hue to the tank however. So would things grow if I did the Aquablue special by ATI (if you dont know this light dont guess at it as it is very white with a small hint of blue - It is 12K...and just beautiful clear light. What do you think or reccomend? I am not a plant freak just want some nice plants to grow and not wilt. Advice please!!!!!!!!
*pc


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hooperman42 said:


> I have a planted tank with Betta and cory's and loaches. Want a bright tank but would like the plants to thrive without CO2. What would you suggest or bulbs. I love the ATI Aquablue that I use on my sons 20L snail tank and I use it with an ATI Deep Blue. But for this one its bigger and will of course us two 54 watt T5 HO's. What would you suggest, I really dont want a pink hue to the tank however. So would things grow if I did the Aquablue special by ATI (if you dont know this light dont guess at it as it is very white with a small hint of blue - It is 12K...and just beautiful clear light. What do you think or reccomend? I am not a plant freak just want some nice plants to grow and not wilt. Advice please!!!!!!!!
> *pc


My advice is use bulbs in the 5000K to 6500K spectrum (appearance wise these would be greenish/yellow to pure white); use a good substrate such as Red Sea Flora Base which will be great not only for your plants and water quality, but will also be great for your bottom feeders and their barbels. And why not do CO2 injection? Use the DIY method, matched up with a simple and inexpensive glass/ceramic diffuser. CO2 is a great/cheap way to help feed the plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need to stay in the 6500k to 10000k range for plants. Plants will thrive with one bulb of that fixture more than likely. You will need to elevate it off the tank if you don't plant to use CO2. You will get lots of it if you don't. Same lighting I have on my 75g.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Could I use the 12k bulb ... The white with hint of blue along with the 6500 to 10k or would that negate the effect of the "plant bulb"?


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a 48in shop light with 2 40w 6500k t12 bulbs and a 48in 35w 6500k t8. Works just fine.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

If I use a 6500 to 10k can I also use an Ati aqua blue special 12k both are 54 watts in the 48 inch t5 dual bulb fixture. Will this still allow the lower K light to help the plants but also allow me to whiten it up? The ATI is really a bright white with a slight blue hint.


----------



## LPUIG73 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hooperman42 said:


> If I use a 6500 to 10k can I also use an Ati aqua blue special 12k both are 54 watts in the 48 inch t5 dual bulb fixture. Will this still allow the lower K light to help the plants but also allow me to whiten it up? The ATI is really a bright white with a slight blue hint.


Use any full spectrum bulbs you want to use. In my mind the main issue when it comes to lighting is the amount of lumens your plants will receive to use for photosynthesis; not so much the Kelvin rating or CRI (Color Rendering Index). Your plants will need proper nutrients for growth and to excel and one of these main needs is a good, steady supply of CO2.

Good luck.

Leo


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

I have an actenic bulb a standard white t5 and blue LEDs, I have plants growing with no problems. Some I even removed because they were growing too fast and became annoying.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

Great do u use CO2..? I might try just the new API CO2 liquid to see how it does...they claim plants grow 7 times faster than untreated. What is the K on your regular white? I may just use the 10k that goes with it and the ATI aqua blue special along with my LEDs and see how it goes. I'm not fanatical about a "planted tank" just want some nice plants to do well. Again the aquablue special is 12k with serious white bright with a hint of a fresh blue slight tint...in others no yellow, I tried a floamax and other plant bulbs and hated the color with the duller or pinkish look. What do u think?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

meBNme said:


> I have an actenic bulb a standard white t5 and blue LEDs, I have plants growing with no problems. Some I even removed because they were growing too fast and became annoying.


Then I would say that the standard white bulb is doing most of the heavy lifting for your plants. Actinics are for saltwater corals, not plants. You'll get something out of them, but not much.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe you mentioned at any blue light will ruin" plants over time is this true? If so then would not the slight shade of blue in the ATI lamp damage the plants simply not encourage growth? I'm just trying too see if I can mix the 12k white with hint of blue with the full spectrum daylight 10 k or less.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Im not sure about ruining, it just may die over time if its lighting needs aren't met. You can do what you want when it comes down to it. If your plants start to have issues then your light will always be pointed at as the culprit. If you have a 2-bulb fixture and at least one is the right bulb, then maybe you'll be alright. Time will tell.


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Then I would say that the standard white bulb is doing most of the heavy lifting for your plants. Actinics are for saltwater corals, not plants. You'll get something out of them, but not much.


Oh, I'm sure it is!
I keep the actenic strictly for the awesome look it gives.

Why would I buy/keep/burn a bulb just for looks? 
Well dang, if it wasn't "for the looks" we wouldn't even keep tanks in our homes would we?

If I'm lucky, I might be getting 1% of my growth from the ACTs, probably not even that.
But I AM getting (IMO) a good 80% improvement on the appearance of the tank. And thats WITH the other lights on. When I turn on just the ACTs, each evening, the effect is mesmerizing.

I do not challenge the claim that, "actenics/blues do nothing to HELP plant growth."
I DO strongly question any claim that they prevent or hurt plant growth.


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont see how actinics would "ruin" the plants. As long as you have the white light, i think you'd be fine. If the plants start looking lousy, swap the blue for a white to troubleshoot it and see if the blue is the cause. It's your tank, enjoy it how you want to enjoy it


----------

